# Shelf Life of Cured & Smoked Turkey Breast?



## darwin101 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,
I got tired of paying $8 to $12 per pound for smoke turkey breast so I cured and smoked a few myself.  If the breast is properly cured, smoked and vacuum sealed, what is a safe amount of time that I could keep it in the refrigerator?   I have processed 8 breast so far and they are in the freezer.  I really hate freezing meat so I thought I should ask ya'll for food safety advice.
The grocery store has been running turkey breast on the bone for $0.99 per pound, at 50% bone I am still way ahead on price and quality.  I'm not a big fan of turkey stock, but I will find a use for it.  ;)

Thanks


----------



## MarkM (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm no expert, but the packaged deli meats that I have seen usually have a date that is about a month or so.  I would think that with the vacuum packaging, you should be able to get 2-3 weeks out of it.


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 7, 2018)

I kept a sealed portion of the turkey breast in the refrigerator for a bit over three weeks as a simple test.  The turkey was fine, it had no off smell, taste or texture issues. I won't push it past that and once opened I think it best to consume within a few days.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2018)

The table below, is based on the original date of packaging... AND the conditions under which the meat was packaged....

1. Food is cooked and transferred hot to a package, which is sealed and cooled, or
2. Food is cooked, cooled, transferred without pathogen contamination to a package, and sealed or
3. Packaged food is cooked, cooled, and then, kept chilled to control the outgrowth of spores that survive pasteurization.
The important principle is that the more severe the heating (cooking) process after pasteurization has been achieved (e.g., above 130F for 87 minutes), the further the spoilage microorganisms are reduced. Hence, the refrigerated shelf life of the product is extended. A second principle is that the closer the temperature of the food product during storage is to freezing temperatures of 28 to 32F (freezing point, which depends on salt and sugar content), the longer the shelf life. Yeasts and molds can grow at temperatures as low as 14F. Bacteria can grow at 23F.
*Table 1* shows holding times based on the 1997 FDA Food Code _(2)_, which sets the standard for cold holding of food at 41F for 7 days, 45F for 4 days, and 4 hours between 45 and 140F. The other temperatures and times are derived using the Ratkowsky predictive growth equation _(4)_.

*Table 1. FDA-derived Holding Times at Specified Temperatures*

*Temperature ......Safe Storage Time
Deg.F ..... DAYS
55 ...... 1.7
50 ...... 2.4
45 ...... 4.0
41 ...... 7.
40 ...... 7.5
35 ...... 19.3
30 ...... 123.8*

Now that's store bought stuff....   "I think" once you prep and cook raw meats, the clock starts at that time...   I try to "super pasteurize" stuff I'm cooking...  Hold at a given temp for a much longer period of time to reduce the bacteria more than is stated for the "safe to eat" time and temp...  I try to keep my refer  around 33 F near the bottom..   I store meats in that temp zone...   With the addition of smoke, which inhibits bacterial growth, along with the cure, the meat stays safe to eat for a looooooong time...  3 weeks is not a problem here...

The table below shows time and temp. for safe to eat poultry...  Since I have NO idea how to determine the fat content of any meat, I use the longest hold time and ADD several minutes up to 1 hour...   Holding poultry at 140 F for 90 minutes pretty much insures everything is killed well beyond recommended levels..  and it doesn't dry out...


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dave, thanks for the charts, I will keep them with my recipes.  If memory serves me well I think I took the turkey breast to 160 then shut off the heat.  They were a tad bit on the dry side but not enough to bother me.
I do my best to sanitize every touch point before, during and after processing meats.  My meat drawer is right at freezing in the back, so I think i'm good on those points.  The bulk of the breast went into the freezer just to be safe.  
I am not a fan of freezing meat, but it's the best way to be safe.  ;)


----------

